# My Star Trek NX-01 Refit WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my NX-01 Refit from Round 2/ Polar Lights. It is a great little kit that goes together fairly easily. I have finished painting, detailing and gloss coated it for decals. I got a set of the Aztecs from Acreation. Here are some pics and video of the ship so far.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks Good!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent! What sort of decals are you going to put on for the insignia and lettering? Are you going with kit supplied or something more along the lines of TOS?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Excellent! What sort of decals are you going to put on for the insignia and lettering? Are you going with kit supplied or something more along the lines of TOS?


Ill use the kit supplied decals along with the Aztec decals.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the subtle paint job. Excellent! Should look great with the aztec decals.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I'm glad I bought 2 of them. Nice job!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm with Lee - I really like the subtle paint job you've gone with. No major stark contrasts, but definitely enough of a difference to see the detail, make it stand out. 

I can't wait to see the decals applied! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I have the Aztecs on. I am just waiting for them to dry and put the marking decals on.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*My NX-01 Refit is complete*

Here are more pics of my completed NX-01 Refit. The Acreation decals look great along with the kit supplied marking decals. There will be another video at the end as well. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some final pics and a video. Thanks again.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice little ship! Those aztecs look great on it. What color did you use for the basecoat?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Very nice little ship! Those aztecs look great on it. What color did you use for the basecoat?


Vallejo medium grey


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

What'd you use for the bussard and impule exaust color?


----------

